# Drill Master (Harbor Freight) Pocket Hole Jig



## tacarlso (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi, has anyone had problems with the drill bit binding up in the bushing? This happened to me after many hours of use and I don't know what caused it. Could the drill bit have expanded from heat? Maybe there is a coating on the bit that wore off? Anyway, the bushing is now bad and I need a replacement. Anyone know where to find replacement bushings for this pocket hole jig (made by Drill Master, sold at Harbor Freight)?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

If you have the receipt Harbor Freight might take it back. It's worth a try. They are good about returns.


----------

